
Joseph Brodsky’s Reading List For Having an Intelligent Conversation - gruseom
http://www.openculture.com/2013/11/joseph-brodskys-reading-list-for-having-an-intelligent-conversation.html
======
auctiontheory
The real secret to having an intelligent (and good) conversation is being
interested in the other person, and really listening to what they're saying.
Everyone has something insightful to say, as long as you don't require them to
have read Thucydides or the Gita.

